# Police Officer Kelley Chase



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Kelley Chase*

Oklahoma City Police Department, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Saturday, October 13, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 38
*Tour:* 5 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Training accident
*Incident Date:* 10/12/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Kelley Chase died after suffering a head injury during a defensive tactics test at the Oklahoma City Police Academy.

He was completing the six-minute long final test with an instructor when he was thrown to the ground and struck the back of his head on a mat. He remained conscious but was unable to stand up again after striking his head. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to internal head injuries the following day.

Officer Chase was a U.S. Air Force veteran and had been sworn in as a police officer only five months earlier at the beginning of his academy session. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Bill Citty
Oklahoma City Police Department
701 Colcord Drive
Oklahoma City, OK 73102

Phone: (405) 231-2121

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21477-police-officer-kelley-chase#ixzz29gDVcP4J​


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Chase


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow...I can't imagine how that instructor feels. RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Chase


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP Sir. It's crazy things like this that I don't get. A guy can call off the roof at a construction site and land on top of a truck and be fine, then you can have the same guy fall of a step stool in his garage and die. Its crazy


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer, career hand't even started yet.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer, career hand't even started yet.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------

